# Gotta ditch the biscuit, what rest to get?



## Henrik for President (Sep 21, 2009)

Got busted by a doe letting down my draw last weekend. She was only 35 yards away, but behind some brush. I figured I'd draw nice and early and let her walk into the opening, but she was staying put. Two minutes later I had to let down. She blew and bolted.

I'll probably stick the rest of this season out with the WB, but I'm buying a new rest as soon as I figure out the one to get...

What do you recommend. I need something silent and reliable. I'll pay whatever.... Thanks.


----------



## Bigskyguide (Jul 24, 2011)

Henrik for President said:


> Got busted by a doe letting down my draw last weekend. She was only 35 yards away, but behind some brush. I figured I'd draw nice and early and let her walk into the opening, but she was staying put. Two minutes later I had to let down. She blew and bolted.
> 
> I'll probably stick the rest of this season out with the WB, but I'm buying a new rest as soon as I figure out the one to get...
> 
> What do you recommend. I need something silent and reliable. I'll pay whatever.... Thanks.


The octaine hostage pro is a good one but I use a tiger tuff it's nothin fancy but has no movable parts and is reliable


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Ripcord Code Red.. super quiet..


----------



## dooman (Dec 18, 2009)

Got one on my Z7 extreme. love it.


----------



## STG8008 (Sep 14, 2011)

I've been useing QAD's for 4+ years with zero issues, you can draw back then let down (like you had too) and the arrow still stays up, some drop aways let the arrow down, if that matters to you.


----------



## twohand (Aug 5, 2003)

Limbdriver. I used an Ultrarest for three years and could never quite get it right. Switched this year to a Limbdriver and couldn't be happier!


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

NAP Apache drop away. they have the apache micro now but i have not shot it. its only $50 dollars but shoots like a $150 rest!


----------



## mattogtr (Aug 10, 2010)

Rip Cord


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

Qad!!


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Limbdriver


----------



## SWAT Hunter (Sep 22, 2011)

Trophy ridge has a dropaway rest. I haven't had an issue with it yet. Other then the arrow could fall off the rest if your not carefull.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

If I were to ever toss the WB the Rip Cord or Limb Driver would be my choices. I do however wonder why you are blaming the Biscuit for a deer spooking 35 yards away while you were drawing down. Are you saying the bristle noise did it?


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Limbdriver hands down!


----------



## musicman34 (Oct 7, 2011)

Michihunter said:


> If I were to ever toss the WB the Rip Cord or Limb Driver would be my choices. I do however wonder why you are blaming the Biscuit for a deer spooking 35 yards away while you were drawing down. Are you saying the bristle noise did it?


I would very much like to know the same thing. It would be more logical to think that the added movement of letting down the bow would have caused the deer to bolt. My WB makes no more sound letting down than it does drawing back, which is very little at that.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

limbdriver....

But I honestly dont think the rest is the reason you got busted...Letting down after holding for a awhile can be a fairly violent movement and cause more noise than you think..


----------



## huxIIIhammer (Feb 28, 2005)

sbooy42 said:


> limbdriver....
> 
> But I honestly dont think the rest is the reason you got busted...Letting down after holding for a awhile can be a fairly violent movement and cause more noise than you think..


Agree 100%, I have had my whisker forever and never spooked a deer.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Chances are you thought she couldn't see you through the bushes. She may have caught the movement of the draw, and picked you out through the brush. That hung her up. She was proly staring you down through the bush. As soon as you let down she saw movement and bolted. 
If she heard the arrow on the rest at 35. How do you draw on a deer 10 yards? Some arrows are much quieter on the biscuit than others.
I was having a hard time getting good arrow flight out of my biscuit(believe it or not). A buddy gave me his old trophy taker dropaway. It's been working great for 2 years now.


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

monczunski said:


> NAP Apache drop away. they have the apache micro now but i have not shot it. its only $50 dollars but shoots like a $150 rest!


*x2 on the NAP Apache.*

I was looking for a well built "full containment" style rest and settled on this rest. It has been absolutely rock solid and super quiet....... plus it was $49.99! Also, I shoot 2" Blazer vanes on my arrows and they clear the Apache easily. I was previously using a Trophy Taker rest and the vanes would skim the rest slightly.


----------



## Henrik for President (Sep 21, 2009)

She was on the other side of some quite thick brush, as I only saw her white throat patch after I heard a couple twigs snap on her way in... My ground blind is tall enough so I can barely see over the side walls (front is just short enough to shoot over sitting on the ground). So, she may have seen me, but I'm quite hidden. I drew super slow and held it for a full two minutes before letting down not quite a smoothly as I drew, but there wasn't a jerky motion or anything like that.

I'm only assuming she heard me because I did a few practice draws an hour later and realized how much noise my whiskers make when there's no wind and exremely quiet.

Maybe I'm jumping to conclusions, but I really don't want to spook a deer because of a noisy rest. I only get a dozen weekend days a season to hunt, so every deer sighting on public land counts big time!

Thanks for the input. This site is my hunting bible.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Henrik for President said:


> She was on the other side of some quite thick brush, as I only saw her white throat patch after I heard a couple twigs snap on her way in... My ground blind is tall enough so I can barely see over the side walls (front is just short enough to shoot over sitting on the ground). So, she may have seen me, but I'm quite hidden. I drew super slow and held it for a full two minutes before letting down not quite a smoothly as I drew, but there wasn't a jerky motion or anything like that.
> 
> I'm only assuming she heard me because I did a few practice draws an hour later and realized how much noise my whiskers make when there's no wind and exremely quiet.
> 
> ...


Regardless if it was the rest or not that spooked her you have lost confidence in it so you are absolutely right to change. Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------

